# UCLA personal statement?



## laytonw5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

 Does anyone who applied/got in to UCLA's MFA program for screenwriting have an advice about their personal statement. 

 I've been working primarily for my statement for USC/Chapman which is pretty unstructured. And I've been working on that from kind of a personal story perspective. 

 But the instructions on the UCLA application seem much more formal and traditional so does anyone know if that's truly the case?

 Just trying to plan ahead!


----------

